# Sailor moon rpg



## Mrdragonballsuper (May 29, 2016)

Anybody remember this?


[x]


----------



## Mrdragonballsuper (May 29, 2016)

We can all play it with just using this




But we need a good story teller.


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 7, 2016)

um is that like the old video game?


----------



## Mrdragonballsuper (Jun 8, 2016)

❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ said:


> um is that like the old video game?


No its an rpg book like dungeon and dragons but you can create characters.


----------



## Hollow (Jun 10, 2016)

I see, so it would basically be a DnD in Sailor Moon's universe...
Do you actually have the book or an online version of it somewhere? I'd like to have a look at it if possible.


----------



## Mrdragonballsuper (Jun 25, 2016)

Hollow said:


> I see, so it would basically be a DnD in Sailor Moon's universe...
> Do you actually have the book or an online version of it somewhere? I'd like to have a look at it if possible.


I believe i may still have the book


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 25, 2016)

@Mider T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2016)

afgpride said:


> @Mider T


Just what I was about to look for, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 11, 2018)

OMG I LOVE Sailor Moon. That game seems so fun. But I've never played D&D before mabye it would be too hard to learn.


----------

